# Shiny white Xbox One revealed – but there’s a catch



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Shiny white Xbox One revealed – but there’s a catch*

Microsoft will be handing out a white colored version of its Xbox One console when it comes out this November free of cost. The only catch? You need to work for them to get one; however the color may be made available to the public in the far distant future.










The special version of the console will be distributed exclusively among the workers of the company as it feels that it’ll be a package that’s “unique for our team.” The console will also come with a free one year subscription of Xbox Live as well as access to all first party games releasing on the device.

A source close to IGN has confirmed that this isn’t a rumor and is very much happening once the next-gen console launches later this year. The special edition console’s disc drive has the text “I MADE THIS” engraved over it. It looks rather slick and it would be awesome if Microsoft intends to release this variant for the public in future.

The firm’s Major Nelson said on reddit that the color could be made available to non-Microsoft employees “maybe waaaay in the future.”

You can check out an image of the white colored version of the Xbox One below.










Source: VG24/7


----------

